

Unblock Vimeo, Dailymotion, Rapidshare, Torrent links in India - melvinng
http://ddl.io
Hacked up this website for the people in India. At the moment it works for most video &#38; file lockers including Vimeo &#38; Dailymotion.
======
arihant
I am in India right now. None of the sites you mention are blocked. Am I
missing something here? It also looks no different than any other proxy site.

Moreover, your automatic video extraction part might actually break TOS of
many sites you claim to support, specially if you play the extracted video
from your own UI and/or host it on your servers, unless you are getting the
video from a provisioned API and it allows such use.

~~~
melvinng
I think only Airtel users in Bangalore and Delhi are affected:
[http://gadgets.ndtv.com/shownews.aspx?id=GADEN20120203409...](http://gadgets.ndtv.com/shownews.aspx?id=GADEN20120203409&Sec=NEWS&nid=212206)

------
melvinng
It also currently works for novamov, movshare, filebox, dropbox, google drive,
putlocker, videobb, rapidshare, tudou, videoweed, gorrilavid, mediafire,
hotfile, and over 300+ sites..

------
MrSourz
How exactly does that site "unblock" them?

~~~
melvinng
Just input the link into the box, or use the bookmark bar.

~~~
melvinng
So we have several datacentres around the world, and when users input a link.
A server will take the task and try to download the content on the web, based
on trial & error and user's response it learns how to download from a
particular website.

